# phasing out EOS



## notyetowner (Jun 23, 2008)

I heard they where phasing out the EOS and wondered if anyone heard about this. It is to be replaced by a Passat cabriolet. How much longer for the EOS? What does this mean for current EOS owners? Is it going to be tough to maintain for lack of parts? Is there a problem with the EOS that VW is not acknowledging publicly? I really want to buy one but this worries me. I absolutely love the car as is and I looked around for months and months at other cars while I saved money and have come back to the EOS. Almost bought a CLK320 cabriolet but to me the EOS beats it. Only problem is its considered a chick car but hey I can live with that stigma (I'm not gay though). Why hasn't VW advertised this car more in the US? Sorry for all the questions, I'm excited about buying one shortly and new to the board. 
What max price should I pay for 2008 EOS comfort?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

here's a previous thread with a link to an article about the subject:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3853283
Whether or not they do it, hard top > soft top in my book.
If you want a good hard top convertible (with a full moon roof) then get an EOS. The car is a joy to drive.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Small5)*

I was under the impression from that article that it was a simple rebadging from Eos to Passat Cabrio with the new face lift. Same concept CSC roof only different name, maybe options?? I would be very surprised if VW discontinued a vehicle so quickly which must have cost a fortune to develop. 
I love the car, I would definitely buy it again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: phasing out EOS (notyetowner)*

Purely my opinion:
1) Probably until the Golf Cabrio comes out (2010ish)
2) Means the Eos will move upscale towards the Passat, be rebadged, and cost more
3) Nope...Eos is a new platform mainly derived from existing parts from the Passat and Jetta...two very well established vehicles. 2.0T is used in almost every VW/Audi...no need to worry about support there.
4) You shouldn't give a crap what people think...there's no need to justify what you want to drive, especially in this forum.
5) Not a huge supply...selling decently without huge amounts of advertising, so why bother?
6) Can't answer that...different pricing for Canada.
Buy what you want, when you want! Life is short, enjoy what you drive.

_Modified by ashbinder at 8:32 AM 6-23-2008_


_Modified by ashbinder at 1:35 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: phasing out EOS (notyetowner)*

Reading this forum should indicate that there are more happy owners than significant problems.
Paul


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: phasing out EOS (Grinder)*

Yes, very happy. The normal lifecycle for a car nowadays is six years. The Eos came out in Europe in 2006, so figure it should be around until 2012 with a possible refresh in 2009/2010. It may be rebadged etc or moved to more upscale territory, but it'll still have the same basic underpinnings.


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: phasing out EOS (notyetowner)*

Chick car? I've had Harley riders tell me they'd buy one.
And as previously stated "Who gives a *hit" 
The car is a total blast to drive.
Buy it today!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: phasing out EOS (jetta1951)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta1951* »_Chick car? I've had Harley riders tell me they'd buy one.


I'm a former Harley rider/full size pick up driver, and although the Eos was initially purchased for my wife, I drive it often and enjoy the car immensely, it's a blast to drive.
The Eos, in my opinion, is highly recommended. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 4:31 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## jwhcars (Apr 20, 2005)

The EOS in my opinion is the best value out there for dollars spent.Yes you can spend more money but the EOS has all you need and leaves you with more money to spend on other things.


----------



## tgif1111 (Jan 6, 2007)

Never in a million years could I imagine that I would love my EOS as much, if not more, than my 1990 Nissan 300ZX which I held on to for 17 years!! The EOS is simply the best of almost all worlds. I've said it here before and it bears repeating: this car isn't a sports car but it's definitely sporty and loads of fun; it's not the sexiest looking car on the road but the way it does what it does is definitely sexy - and a year and a half after getting mine it still turns heads - of both men and women alike! And it does all of that for a hell of a lot less $$$ than what the "prestige" badge folks can deliver. Oh, yeah -- since there are only about 12,000/year sold here in the states, ya don't see one on every corner like you do with Porsches, BMWs, Mercedes and Lex-initi's!!
This is a singularly amazing car!


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (tgif1111)*

Living also in Los Angles, it's truly amazing how many people in the "badge" cars stare. I like to think they are sad they paid double for a car that does less and just has a silly logo on the trunk lid


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_Living also in Los Angles, it's truly amazing how many people in the "badge" cars stare. I like to think they are sad they paid double for a car that does less and just has a silly logo on the trunk lid









So true, in my opinion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geladi GR (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (SoCalMan)*

I am so jealous of you guys! In Greece where I live, nothing like this happens. It IS really a nice car and very fun to drive but it doesn't really turn heads. I can't fully understand the reason. Maybe there are so many convertibles of different kind...I don't know.







In the past Speedster356, another friend of this forum living in Greece, described the situation really nice. It's like being Superman, with your hand full of Kryptonite... Some people stare sometimes because it's beautiful or because it is not so popular, but that's all. You must feel very proud of owning such a beautiful car. Greetings to all!


----------



## Bmeister (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (tgif1111)*

Nice to hear how much you love your Eos. I'm considering the Eos as an addition to my "fleet" as a fun car and weekend traveler. The only issues I have are:
1) that my friends say ANY convertible is a "chick car" and they'll harass me mercilessly;
2) Can I bump the horsepower without traction issues to make it more, how shall I put this, "streetable" for those (ahem) impromptu moments of intersection acceleration amongst other like-minded drivers;
3) The "wind noise factor" at freeway speeds which in Chicago mean 70-80mph with the top up. I can't get a dealer to let me test drive more than 3-4 miles to assess the wind factor.
Of course, having said that I would never own an Eos without an APR chip, 1"drop, 18" wheels and an exhaust tip upgrade.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Ever since I could pick my cars (because I could pay for them,) I have owned convertibles. Some people care more than others what friends think. It's very hard for me to care what others think about what I drive, as long as I like it.
once the car is rolling, most tracttion issues are gone. Just get a rolling start.


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (Bmeister)*

Hey, I would say ANY convertible is definitely NOT a chick car. Most of the women I've know immediately think about their hair being messed up as soon as they see the top is down. I know there are exceptions. If you can find a lady who likes riding with the top down, you better latch on to her.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bmeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bmeister* »_
3) The "wind noise factor" at freeway speeds which in Chicago mean 70-80mph with the top up. I can't get a dealer to let me test drive more than 3-4 miles to assess the wind factor.



IMO, wind noise is not an issue with the top up at those speeds, unlike most soft tops.


----------



## EosInOz (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: phasing out EOS (notyetowner)*

Hey Notyetowner,
Here are my answers to your questions (which pretty much echo what was said in the previous posts to mine):
- Chick car? Pfftt. Have a look at this link with photos of my baby and tell me if it looks pansy or girly = My Review
- Hard-top convertible with a sunroof. It still amazes myself, as well as many others. I just love it, and so does anyone who enters my car!








- Design. I have seen so many convertibles, and the Eos, for the money, is very well designed, beautiful and very comfortable. It does not have a huge rear-end like so many other hard-top convertibles. I have a bikie friend who loves my car.
- Engine. It just goes!







Ample power and good fuel economy.
- Will the Eos be replaced? Well, who cares? It may improve on its value in the future. If it happens, it may happen in 3 or so years time. Can you wait that long? Will you like the replacement (if it does get replaced)? If you can afford it now, why wait? Buy it now, and enjoy it (no doubt, you will). I feel so great driving this beauty!










_Modified by EosInOz at 5:11 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## notyetowner (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: phasing out EOS (EosInOz)*

Thanks for all the post. I will have to change my name now though as I have made the leap into a 2008 EOS which is now parked outside. She's a beaut. Friend thinks I should have bought the mini instead and I can see his points about the mini being a fun car, better on fuel and less greens to buy but I'd still prefer the EOS. 
Couple of ? and points:
1. I've noticed a nasty reflection of the dash vents onto the door windows which falls almost square into the side mirrors view. Any suggestions for eliminating this?
2. I was told not to use regular car wash places because the top is not built for it. He suggested hand wash with dish soap and water.
Anyone using car washers problem free?
3. Can I damage the doors/windows getting out to fast or putting the windows up all the way with the door open then shutting it? The windows have to drop about 3/8 inch to open without interefering with the seal. 
4. The satellite radio frequently skips and shows linking. Driving down tree lined rounds(clear day). Is this normal and is the SAT radio worth it?
Thanks and I actually want to drive around again. I've hated driving for a long time. Now give cheap fuel and I'll be real happy!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: phasing out EOS (notyetowner)*

Mini is not really any better in my opinion. It's a smaller car and for it to be competitive with the Eos you'd have to get the Cooper S which is still using the supercharger, not their new turbo in the hardtop Cooper S. Although the car is smaller, it only gets a couple more MPGs on the highway and almost identical mileage in the city. The Cooper S is a little bit cheaper when equipped with similar features, but you're still getting a soft top convertible that is smaller. I also felt the car seemed a little too spartan for my tastes and the back seat is there, but you really can't put anyone back there but kids or shopping bags. It's definitely a nice niche car that drives well and it's very popular, but the Eos is more for me.
1. I've noticed a nasty reflection of the dash vents onto the door windows which falls almost square into the side mirrors view. Any suggestions for eliminating this?
-I'm not sure about this. I guess it's noticable, but my windows are tinted so maybe the effect is dulled for me.
2. I was told not to use regular car wash places because the top is not built for it. He suggested hand wash with dish soap and water.
Anyone using car washers problem free?
-I have taken my car to a car wash on numerous occasions and use the touch free ones to avoid paint swirls. Never had any issues with leaks or anything else.
3. Can I damage the doors/windows getting out to fast or putting the windows up all the way with the door open then shutting it? The windows have to drop about 3/8 inch to open without interefering with the seal. 
-I haven't observed any issues. Just ensure you keep the seals lubed and supple so they move out of the way of the window and help avoid leaks.
4. The satellite radio frequently skips and shows linking. Driving down tree lined rounds(clear day). Is this normal and is the SAT radio worth it?
-Satellite radio is worth it to me, but it works a little differently than traditional radio so when you lose a signal, it doesn't just fade in and out and allow you to hear a bunch of white noise, you just lose the signal all together. Tunnels and heavily wooded areas are an annoyance, but I live with them. The effect is minimized during the winter months if leaves fall off in your region of the country.



_Modified by kpiskin at 9:58 AM 7-16-2008_


----------



## Curta01 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: phasing out EOS (notyetowner)*

Hi:
Regarding the radio. Check if there is an update to the firmware from your dealer. If your system is the Sat/DVD Navigation unit it should be greater than Ver 49 per Tech Bul 91 08 01. This may help the excessive linking. It also gets rid of that "Accept" screen on the navigation. There are some threads on this issue. If it's a non-nav unit there still may be an upgrade.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: phasing out EOS (notyetowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notyetowner* »_
1. I've noticed a nasty reflection of the dash vents onto the door windows which falls almost square into the side mirrors view. Any suggestions for eliminating this?
2. I was told not to use regular car wash places because the top is not built for it. He suggested hand wash with dish soap and water.
Anyone using car washers problem free?
3. Can I damage the doors/windows getting out to fast or putting the windows up all the way with the door open then shutting it? The windows have to drop about 3/8 inch to open without interefering with the seal. 
4. The satellite radio frequently skips and shows linking. Driving down tree lined rounds(clear day). Is this normal and is the SAT radio worth it?
Thanks and I actually want to drive around again. I've hated driving for a long time. Now give cheap fuel and I'll be real happy!

1. Have not noticed this before. 
2. Owners manual (for 07 at least) specifically warns against using pressure washers because of possible damage to roof seals. I have never used a touchless wash so can't comment. I do use a pressure washer because I find it helpful removing bugs and cleaning wheels and wheel wells, BUT I'm extremely careful to stand well back from the car and only wet/rinse the area above the window line. The actual cleaning of the windows and roof area I do with a cloth or foamy brush.
Use your own discretion, but do be careful around the roof seals.
Also, if your Eos is equiped with rain sensing wipers, some of the additives used in automatic car washes can leave a film on the window that can interfere with the sensor causing eratic operation of wipers in auto mode.
3. Takes a bit of getting used to, but it is a good idea to try not to be catching the seals with the window. I have got in the habit of hitting the unlock button on the key fob to drop the windows before opening the door.
4. Check the technical bulletin thread, there are some TB's out addressing programing updates for various sound systems, there may be one for your particular sound system.
Enjoy the Eos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------

